# Master National 2011 Hunt Test setups



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I just took a look at the hunt test setups on You Tube. I am curious as to what you think of the setups. I am taking another look and making some notes.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

links please?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is the link


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think we're not *quite* ready to run it, lol!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK so on the last series Crazy 8s is it a poison bird triple where you pick up the middle blind first? Or did the handler select the middle mark for the dog to p/u first? Hard to tell.
Lotsa cover. Look like fun tests.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Feedback I've heard from friends running is that the Twelve Point test is deceptively difficult. Really excellent bird placement apparently.


----------

